# Posting a for sale thread



## JordiTT (Jun 13, 2014)

Wanting to advertise my MK1 TT on here, any reason I am not able to do so?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jordi, At present everyone, even new members can access the Market Place, which is not as it should be. So try again & let me know what happens.
If you can post be very careful as at present there is no security & it is open to fraudulent posts.
Wait to hear from you.
Hoggy.


----------



## JordiTT (Jun 13, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jordi, At present everyone, even new members can access the Market Place, which is not as it should be. So try again & let me know what happens.
> If you can post be very careful as at present there is no security & it is open to fraudulent posts.
> Wait to hear from you.
> Hoggy.


Nope still doesn't let me.

Should it normally let a member post a for sale ad?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jordi, As you have been on TTF for many years, you should have access, if not I would normally give you access. 
At present Admin & Mods can change very little, so not much we can do t the moment. Hopefully it will be sorted very soon 
Hoggy.


----------



## JordiTT (Jun 13, 2014)

OK great no worries.

Will try again tomorrow


----------



## Reamesy (Jul 31, 2021)

Same here. I can view but not post


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Reamesy said:


> Same here. I can view but not post


Hi,It appears some can & some can't. Nothing us Admins/Mods can do at present. waiting for Site admin to sort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## JordiTT (Jun 13, 2014)

I still can't post in there.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

You need a minimum of posts to use the classifieds at this time.

- Cricket


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JordiTT said:


> I still can't post in there.


Hi Jordi, If it was the old Forum I could give you access, but not now. .
Hoggy.


----------



## JordiTT (Jun 13, 2014)

OK many thanks.


----------



## Reamesy (Jul 31, 2021)

TTFAdmin said:


> You need a minimum posts to use the classifieds at this time.
> 
> - Cricket


Ok Thank you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> You need a minimum of 20 posts to use the classifieds at this time.
> 
> - Cricket


Hi, Any obvious bumping to increase number of posts will be deleted.
Hoggy.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi, is the for sale section still public viewing or member only now? I’d like to offer members a price on a listing but don’t want it public as it’s on eBay


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

notreallyhere said:


> Hi, is the for sale section still public viewing or member only now? I’d like to offer members a price on a listing but don’t want it public as it’s on eBay


Hi, A new member can read Market Place & reply to seller, so is still open to abuse.
Public can also read Market Place without registering..
Which was prevented on the previous forum
Hoggy.


----------



## isb (Mar 14, 2016)

So am I reading this right? As along term member and fund contributor since 2016 I now no longer have the ability to post in the Car for Sale forum but have to have made posts to be allowed that privilege? Having just bought a Mercedes SLK and joined the SLK World forum that sounds all too familiar. I haven't been on here for some time but it seems to me this site has become a carbon copy of that site which isn't necessarily a good thing. Looks like if I want to sell my TT here then I need to reach some arbitrary number of posts to do so. Makes me really glad I contributed to the forum fund.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Normally I would have given you access but with this new format Admin/Mods do not have those permissions.
I will contact Site Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

isb said:


> So am I reading this right? As along term member and fund contributor since 2016 I now no longer have the ability to post in the Car for Sale forum but have to have made 20 posts to be allowed that privilege? Having just bought a Mercedes SLK and joined the SLK World forum that sounds all too familiar. I haven't been on here for some time but it seems to me this site has become a carbon copy of that site which isn't necessarily a good thing. Looks like if I want to sell my TT here then I need to reach some arbitrary number of posts to do so. Makes me really glad I contributed to the forum fund.


Hi isb, Site Admin have given you access to Market Place. Try it.
Hoggy.


----------



## RoyMacDonald2 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jordi, As you have been on TTF for many years, you should have access, if not I would normally give you access.
> At present Admin & Mods can change very little, so not much we can do t the moment. Hopefully it will be sorted very soon
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. I understand now. I did try the contact link at the bottom of the web page but got no reply (yet). Used to happen a lot on the Volvo forum as well. The British Human Power Club only took one post to rectify it almost immediately, but it's a much smaller club of course.
All the best.
Roy


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

HIya, im a new member and am unable to post a new thread in the for sale section, any ideas? 
thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> HIya, im a new member and am unable to post a new thread in the for sale section, any ideas?
> thanks


Hi, As a new member you won't have access until software allows.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bamideleolalekan870 said:


> Is this still available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Welcome to the TTF but as a new member you won't have access until software allows.
Hoggy.


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

HI Hoggy
Need some of your wisdom. 
Got two responses from my post in Marketplace - Wanted, 225 exhaust - directing me to third party email addresses. Both responses from 'new' members. I've responded to both but not the third party email addresses. Or, is it safe to go direct to third parties?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fabcam said:


> HI Hoggy
> Need some of your wisdom.
> Got two responses from my post in Marketplace - Wanted, 225 exhaust - directing me to third party email addresses. Both responses from 'new' members. I've responded to both but not the third party email addresses. Or, is it safe to go direct to third parties?


Hi, In the old format we had the info required if things went wrong & there was also the compensation scheme, but that has now been removed.
It's always going to be a risk, so Buyer Beware & do your own checks.
Don't hand over any money until you have the goods or pay with PayPal for "Goods", not friends & family or whatever it's called now.
Hoggy. 
From John-H








WARNING!


Please be aware that due to the forum software upgrade the Want to Buy section is on public display and you may receive messages from unverified new users. This is currently being investigated but during this time please be especially wary of fraudsters taking advantage. Please also be aware...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

